# detection dog selection test part three



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

This is another part of the detection dog selection test. I need the dog to be free and open inside when he is hunting and to maintain possesion of the pipe when he has it while jumping and climbing on things.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZjS85Cvkk0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy5Y2hF9RiQ&feature=related


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I realize to some people all of my tests are stupid and pointless, however I have been asked by many people to make these video clips so they could better understand what it is exactly that I am looking for. I hope these videos will do that without creating a huge shitstorm from people who think they are pointless. If you think my tests are unreasonable or pointless then that is fine, feel free to not sell me your dog. If you think you have a dog that will pass these tests and it is for sale, I am always looking for dogs and I would love nothing more than to buy good dogs that can be used to for our contracts. 
For the people who do buy dogs from me, they seem to appreciate the effort we put into selecting these types of dogs for them to buy.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

Is that the Ivo daughter from the other video?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There was a huge shit storm in your videos and I missed it ? WTF man, you have to at least point that out. Maybe not as exciting as a tornado, but nothing like a good shit storm ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

I think Kelly is stalking you. If she comes by to get a pup, make sure the wife is out of town.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (Nov 21, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There was a huge shit storm in your videos and I missed it ? WTF man, you have to at least point that out. Maybe not as exciting as a tornado, but nothing like a good shit storm ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> I think Kelly is stalking you. If she comes by to get a pup, make sure the wife is out of town.


 
lol...looks like everyone stalks Mike. As soon as he post something its like a 10 page roast fest!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

We do it on purpose, well, not all of us. I do it because someone else is going to come on and make a fuss.

You should look back at the metal retrieving initial posts. Those were some interesting conversations.

Or his retarded views on ENS. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

That is some good reading there. A couple of us busted him hard on the retard ENS program. He still does it.


----------



## Brian Batchelder (Mar 11, 2011)

What is ENS?


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

Mike is a hot item because the Delta Force over at Customs doesn't want to buy cake-eating beagles and retrievers from some ugly old chick, and when you look at the breeders, that's what you get. Mike's business has the cachet of macho special forces rambo jambo. When the CBP necks need a new pooch, the want to feel like they're buying hot shit that gets as busy as the pencil in their pocket. If they got Fifi from the little old lady that sits by the whelping box, their fragile egos would be forever damaged. But Mike is a hot shot. A real shooter. And damn he's got his operation crack tight.

I don't think there is anything wrong with the dogs or with Mike. There's no accusations from me, just razzing for him and his pipe hounds to live up to what the foamers believe. Looking at the criteria for evaluating the dogs, it's obvious the weenies that admire this crap have totally bought into the image and nothing else.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I realize to some people all of my tests are stupid and pointless, however I have been asked by many people to make these video clips so they could better understand what it is exactly that I am looking for. I hope these videos will do that without creating a huge shitstorm from people who think they are pointless. If you think my tests are unreasonable or pointless then that is fine, feel free to not sell me your dog. If you think you have a dog that will pass these tests and it is for sale, I am always looking for dogs and I would love nothing more than to buy good dogs that can be used to for our contracts. For the people who do buy dogs from me, they seem to appreciate the effort we put into selecting these types of dogs for them to buy.
> 
> It is entertaining to watch everyone line right up to Drink the "SUTTLE" Kool-Aid as soon as he post something. Here he comes for another round - Kool-Aid for everyone. :-D


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Shane Woodlief said:


> mike suttle said:
> 
> 
> > I realize to some people all of my tests are stupid and pointless, however I have been asked by many people to make these video clips so they could better understand what it is exactly that I am looking for. I hope these videos will do that without creating a huge shitstorm from people who think they are pointless. If you think my tests are unreasonable or pointless then that is fine, feel free to not sell me your dog. If you think you have a dog that will pass these tests and it is for sale, I am always looking for dogs and I would love nothing more than to buy good dogs that can be used to for our contracts. For the people who do buy dogs from me, they seem to appreciate the effort we put into selecting these types of dogs for them to buy.
> ...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> What flavor was yours?
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/luther-vom-logan-haus-3rd-time-tracking-17395/


Nice.=D>


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Shane Woodlief said:
> 
> 
> > What flavor was yours?
> ...


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i know one thing .... my dog would fail the hell out of this test


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Shane Woodlief said:
> 
> 
> > What flavor was yours?
> ...


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

What flavor was yours?

Striped.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

> Experience is a horrible teacher, because it always gives the test before the lesson


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

> Experience is a horrible teacher, because it always gives the test before the lesson


Good one.


----------

